# Recent SOTW Forum platform SW update



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Completed finally today updating vBulletin SW from v.4.0.3 to 4.0.6.
This took (again) more time than expected, a three day ordeal.

"Why am I bothering to go with the newest and latest version?" you may ask.
Sometimes I am asking it myself. I do not go with every "decimal" update, I might skip a few. Yet, these are mainly for the forum security. Every version is patching security holes which have been discovered meanwhile.

Version 4.0.6 won't introduce any new functionality. Vice versa, some wish-list which were added to the previous version may not work right now. This is because I had to revert some templates to be fully compatible with the new version. I will be adding wish-list items by the time.

Thanks for your patience and patronage,


----------



## Bebopking (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Harri, you're doing an excellent job!! I love the forum, I learn a lot from it.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks Harri. You're much appreciated. [I don't know where you find the time. Thanks again.]


----------



## mascio (Nov 11, 2008)

Harry, it seems it is no longer possible to change pages ( page 1,2,3 ect.) on the main thread board. All i see the first page and there is no way to advance.


----------



## mike_s (Sep 24, 2005)

i am having the same issue.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Same here. I look for my posts and only one page of posts is returned, so I can't find my old stuff. Same thing when requesting New Posts.

Sorry Harri. I guess your work is never done. 

Also, most of the emoticons don't display, e.g., the sad face


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

mascio said:


> Harry, it seems it is no longer possible to change pages ( page 1,2,3 ect.) on the main thread board. All i see the first page and there is no way to advance.


I am on my way to country side soon. I will check into this later tonight.
Thanks for your note,


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello Harri, thanks for the good work, have a nice day out in the country, the edit function, though showing is not working anymore in all forums.
Just sent you also a report on that on the contact us.......


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

If you "go advanced" with your edit you can save changes from there. But on the first edit page it just spins away, muttering to itself.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

cheers


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

milandro said:


> Hello Harri, thanks for the good work, have a nice day out in the country, the edit function, though showing is not working anymore in all forums.
> Just sent you also a report on that on the contact us.......


Milandro, I would like to hear more of this.
Or was retread's explanation satisfactory?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I haven't tried retread suggestion yet, but this morning I've tried to edit a couple of posts and there was no way to do that, if there is still a way to do that through " edit" and " go advanced" it might be a temporary solution but I personally would prefer things went back to how they previously operated (I am talking of the edit function here), thanks anyway.


----------



## whaler (Jan 11, 2006)

Can't advance pages of the new posts.


----------



## DanPerezSax (Jul 9, 2007)

> Absolutely. There are three or four threads going at once regarding the new install. We get it, there are tweaks that Harri will need to do, and he is working on it. Hang on to your trews everyone, and give him some time.
> 
> I'm closing this superfluous thread.


That's Mike S.'s closing statement from another thread about the new posts. Just to point out to the mods, if most folks are like me, checking the "What's New" search for new posts, and not being willing to dig through every sub-forum to see what other threads are out there, there will probably be a LOT more threads going on at once about the same topic until the problem is resolved since we can't easily SEE the other threads!


----------



## mikelaroche (Apr 23, 2006)

DanPerezSax said:


> That's Mike S.'s closing statement from another thread about the new posts. Just to point out to the mods, if most folks are like me, checking the "What's New" search for new posts, and not being willing to dig through every sub-forum to see what other threads are out there, there will probably be a LOT more threads going on at once about the same topic until the problem is resolved since we can't easily SEE the other threads!


AMEN, no use closing theads because when more that 20 threads are active you can't see where it has been discussed and more threads will get opened


----------

